# Make Your Own Beer Gun



## matho

recently I got one of those 2l swing top bottles that I was going to use for my club night meetings so i can share my kegged beers. Not knowing exactly how I was going to fill it I asked the question what was the best way, one on the members suggested that I make a beer gun so I went ahead and looked how they are made and how I was going to copy it.
First problem was getting stainless steel tube, I could have bought it off a supplier but in 6M lengths which made it uneconomical, so I looked around and thought of a car aerial. I bought one from super cheap auto, the largest tube was 7mm, just a bit bigger than a 1/4", so I bought a 1/4" tube to 1/4" bsp angle, 1/4" f/f valve and a 1/4" to 8mm push in fitting, all up the parts cost $28
I then set about making one here are the results

























Ill post more when later tonight

cheers steve


----------



## pmastello

Looks the goods mate! I wish I was as handy as you now I've seen this and your Braumiser.
How does it go bottling though?


----------



## stux

Wow,

Looks very similar to my Blingman BeerGun!


----------



## matho

gingerbrew, I filled a 330ml bottle today and it worked really well, took about 30 sec to fill the bottle with about an inch of head space left at the top.

the tools I used for this build was:

a battery drill
drill bits 3mm - 8mm 
high speed rotary tool, aka a dremel , with a single cut bur 
hacksaw

parts used 

some scrap stainless steel sheet

aerpro ap122 aerial from super cheap auto 

ELBOW M STD COMP BRASS #5 1/4"TX1/4"BSP

VALVE BALL MINI BRS N/P SCD F/F 1/4" 8MM

CONNECTOR M QCK KQ2H08-02SX2 8MMTX1/4BSP

a spring 

and a small o-ring

selley's glass silicone sealant 

Get the aerial and unscrew it from its base, cut off the bottom of the stainless steel tube so the tubes can be removed from each other, give them a very good clean especially inside of them.
take the two tubes and trim both ends so you end up with 2 straight tubes,make the larger one about 1.5" shorter than the smaller one, the larger one OD is about 7mm and the smaller one about 5mm.
Now to bell out the bottom of the smaller tube, drill a 5mm hole in a piece of timber so that the small tube tightly fits through it, put one end of the tube into the chuck of the drill and gently tighten ensuring that you don't damage the tube. Push the piece of timber over the other end so that about 4mm is protruding from the timber. Start the drill spinning holding the piece of timber still, now with a small stainless steel rod, I used the top part of the aerial, start applying outward pressure on the part of the tube protruding out of the timber, slowly moving the stainless steel rod out, you will soon see the end starting to bell out. Make the bell large enough so that it will block the larger tube.




get the elbow and drill a hole up from the compression side through the top of the elbow slightly larger than the inner tube, get a 7mm drill and bore out the inside of the compression side of the elbow to give more clearance for the gas to go around the inner tube being careful not to go to far.




With a 7mm drill, drill out the compression nut and olive from 1/4" to 7mm, because the olive is made of brass this is a bit tricky.




make up a trigger out of the scrap piece of stainless steel, drilling a 7.5mm hole in the bottom to fit over the outer tube and a 4mm hole in the top that needs to be elongated out to the edge with the bur on the rotary tool so it can be clipped on to the inner tube







the bottom stopper was the most difficult thing to make, I had to shape a stainless steel bolt to the shape I wanted and then stamp it into a stainless steel sheet to make a mould. Then I had to coat the mould in wax so the silicone would release from the mould. I then made the clip that fits around the outer tube, I then put the end of the clip into the mould and put in the silicone and waited for it to set and then trimmed it up. 

put a ridge in the bottom of the outer tube to hold the stopper by using a straight edge piece of metal and rolling the tube back and forth under that bit of metal with a bit of force and the ridge will be created





cheers steve


----------

